# استراحة الحصن > الحانة >  اعرف نفسك بعشرة اسئلة

## MiSteR LoNeLy

يتضمن هذا الاختبار عشرة أسئلة .. وهو اختبار سريع يوضح عدداً من ملامح الشخصية .. ويمكن الاستفادة منه للتعرف على نقاط هامة في شخصية الفرد ولاسيما نظرة الآخرين إليه .


والمطلوب تحضير ورقة وقلم لكتابة رقم إجابتك عن كل سؤال من هذه الأسئلة ..


السؤال الأول : متى تكون في أحسن أحوالك ؟


1- في الصباح


2- خلال فترة بعد الظهر إلى بداية المساء


3- ليلاً




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



السؤال الثاني : تمشي عادة


1- بسرعة نسبياً وبخطوات واسعة


2- بسرعة نسبياً وبخطوات صغيرة


3- أقل سرعة ورأسك مرفوع تنظر إلى ماحولك مواجهة


4- أقل سرعة ورأسك منخفض


5- ببطء شديد





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



السؤال الثالث : عندما تتكلم مع الآخرين تكون


1- ذراعاك مكتفتين


2- يداك متشابكتين


3- يدك أو يداك على خصرك


4- تلمس أو تدفع الشخص الذي تكلمه


5- تلعب بإذنك أو تلمس ذقنك أو ترتب شعرك




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



السؤال الرابع : عندما تسترخي تكون


1- الركبتان مثنية والساقان جنباً إلى جنب بشكل مرتب


2- الساقان متصالبتين ( رجل فوق الأخرى )


3- الساقان ممتدتين أو بشكل مستقيم


4- إحدى الرجلين مثنية تحتك





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



السؤال الخامس : عندما يمتعك حقاً شيئ ما


1- تضحك ضحكة تقديرية عالية ( صاخبة )


2- تضحك ولكن ضحكة غير عالية


3- ضحكة خافتة


4- ابتسامة خفيفة




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



السؤال السادس : عندما تذهب إلى حفلة أو اجتماع


1- يكون دخولك واضحاً حيث يلاحظك الجميع


2- يكون دخولك هادئاً وتبحث عن أحد تعرفه


3- يكون دخولك هادئاً جداً محاولاً أن لايلاحظك أحد




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



السؤال السابع : إذا كنت تعمل بجد وتركيزك كله فيما تعمله وجرت مقاطعتك


1- ترحب بالاستراحة


2- تشعر بالغضب الشديد


3- تتنوع حالتك بين هذين الردين الحادين





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



السؤال الثامن : ماهو اللون الأكثر تفضيلاً لديك من الألوان التالية


1- الأحمر أو البرتقالي


2- الأسود


3- الأصفر أو الأزرق الفاتح


4- الأزرق الغامق أو البنفسجي


5- الأبيض


6- البني أو الرمادي





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



السؤال التاسع : في الليل في اللحظات قبل النوم


1- تستلقي على ظهرك وجسمك متمدد


2- تستلقي على بطنك


3- تستلقي على الجانب وجسمك مثني قليلاً


4- تستلقي ورأسك مغطى بغطاء السرير




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



السؤال العاشر : كثيراً ماتحلم


1- بأنك تسقط


2- بأنك تقاوم وتكافح


3- بأنك تبحث عن شيء أو شخص


4- بأنك تطير أو تطفو


5- لايوجد أحلام في نومك عادة


6- أحلامك دائماً ممتعة




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



النقاط :


و الآن ضع على إجابتك النقاط الموافقة لكل سؤال وإجابة مما يلي :


السؤال الأول : 1 = 2 نقطة


2= 4 نقطة


3= 6 نقطة


( مثال : إذا كانت إجابتك عن السؤال الأول هي الإجابة الأولى أي 1 فإن عدد النقاط التي تحصل عليها هي 2)


السؤال الثاني : 1= 6


2= 4


3= 7


4= 2


5= 1


السؤال الثالث : 1=4


2= 2


3= 5


4= 7


5= 6


السؤال الرابع : 1= 4


2= 6


3= 2


4= 1


السؤال الخامس : 1= 6


2= 4


3= 3 


4= 5


5= 2


السؤال السادس : 1= 6


2= 4 


3= 2


السؤال السابع : 1= 6


2= 2


3= 4 


السؤال الثامن : 1= 6


2= 7 


3= 5 


4= 4 


5= 3 


6= 2 


7= 1


السؤال التاسع : 1= 7


2= 6


3= 4


4= 2 


5= 1


السؤال العاشر : 1= 4


2= 2 


3= 3


4= 5 


5= 6 


6= 1


والآن إجمع النقاط التي حصلت عليها وتأكد من الرقم والجمع .. وبعد ذلك انظر الى النتائج لتتعرف على ملامح من شخصيتك .......




النتائج :





أكثر من 60 نقطة : - ينظر إليك الآخرون كشخص يجب التعامل معه بحذر . 


- ينظر إليك كشخص مغرور ، أناني ، ومسيطر جداً .


- ربما يعجب بك الأخرون ويتمنون أن يكونوا مثلك ، ولكن لايثقون


بك دائماً ، ويترددون في تكوين علاقة عميقة معك .




من 51 - 60 نقطة : - الآخرون ينظرون إليك كشخص مثير ومتغير واندفاعي نوعاً ما .


- شخصية قيادية بطبعها ، تتخذ قرارات بسرعة ، ليست كلها


صائبة دائماً .


- ينظر إليك الآخرون كشخص جريء ، مغامر ، يجرب نفسه


في عدة أمور ويقبل المخاطرة ويستمتع بها .


- يستمتع الآخرون بوجودك معهم وبصحبتهم بسبب الإثارة


التي تشعها إلى من حولك .




من 41 - 50 نقطة : - ينظر إليك الآخرون كشخص عذب ، نشيط ، فاتن ، مسلي


عملي ، وممتع دائماً .


- يتمركز الانتباه والاهتمام عليه باستمرار ولكنه كثير التوازن


بشكل يجعله متحفظ .


- لطيف ، متفهم ، يحترم الآخرين ، يسعدهم و يساعدهم .




من 31 - 40 نقطة : - ينظر إليك الاخرون كشخص حساس ، دقيق ، حذر ، عملي .


- ذكي ، موهوب ، ولكن معتدل .


- لايستطيع بناء علاقات اجتماعية بسرعة أو سهولة ، ولكنه


مخلص لأصدقائه ويتطلب منهم المعاملة بالمثل .


- من يعرفك جيداً يعرف أنه لايسهل تشكيك ثقتك بأصدقائك


ولكنك تحتاج إلى وقت طويل كي تنسى خيانة أحدهم لك .




من 21 - 30 نقطة : - الآخرون ينظرون إليك كشخص مزعج وصعب الإرضاء .


- شديد الحذر وشديد الدقة ، يمشي ببطء شديد .


- لاتقوم بأي عمل بشكل اندفاعي أو وفقاً للحظة الحاضرة


ويتوقع الآخرون أن تتفحص كل شيء من جميع الزوايا قبل


أن ترد عليه ، وهم يعزون ذلك جزئياً إلى طبيعتك الحذرة .




أقل من 21 نقطة : - ينظر إليك الآخرين كشخص خجول ، قلق ، لايستطيع إتخاذ


القرارات ، يحتاج إلى من يرعاه ، يحتاج دائماً إلى من يتخذ له


القرارات ، لايريد أن يتدخل في أي شيء أو أي شخص .


- ينظر إليك الآخرون كشخص قلق دائماً يرى المشكلات مع


أنها غير موجودة .


- بعض الأشخاص يعتقد أنك ممل ، ولكن الذين يعرفونك جيداً


لايعتقدون ذلك .
ولاتبخلوا علينا بردود

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

46
مشكور على الموضوع

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

من 41 - 50 نقطة : - ينظر إليك الآخرون كشخص عذب ، نشيط ، فاتن ، مسلي


عملي ، وممتع دائماً .


- يتمركز الانتباه والاهتمام عليه باستمرار ولكنه كثير التوازن


بشكل يجعله متحفظ .


- لطيف ، متفهم ، يحترم الآخرين ، يسعدهم و يساعدهم .





you2

----------


## بياض الثلج

ما راح أبخل بردي  :Icon29: 

بس غلبتني كنت قاعدة مرتاحة قمت جبت ورقة وقلم وطلع حسابك 44 دينار  :SnipeR (7): 

والباقي عندك... :Icon3:

----------


## شذى البنفسج

49

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

> 49
> 
> شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


ولك ايضا اختي شذى البنفسج

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

49

يسلمووووووو

----------


## دموع الورد

يسلموا

----------


## العالي عالي

من 51 - 60 نقطة : - الآخرون ينظرون إليك كشخص مثير ومتغير واندفاعي نوعاً ما .


- شخصية قيادية بطبعها ، تتخذ قرارات بسرعة ، ليست كلها


صائبة دائماً .


- ينظر إليك الآخرون كشخص جريء ، مغامر ، يجرب نفسه


في عدة أمور ويقبل المخاطرة ويستمتع بها .


- يستمتع الآخرون بوجودك معهم وبصحبتهم بسبب الإثارة


التي تشعها إلى من حولك .

----------


## Ola Al-otoum

*48*
*يسلمو كتييير حلو موضوعك*
*مشكوووووووووووووور*

----------


## لعيونك يا عبدالله

انا عكس المكتوب

----------


## Sc®ipt

34
^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


من 31 - 40 نقطة : - ينظر إليك الاخرون كشخص حساس ، دقيق ، حذر ، عملي .


- ذكي ، موهوب ، ولكن معتدل .


- لايستطيع بناء علاقات اجتماعية بسرعة أو سهولة ، ولكنه


مخلص لأصدقائه ويتطلب منهم المعاملة بالمثل .


- من يعرفك جيداً يعرف أنه لايسهل تشكيك ثقتك بأصدقائك


ولكنك تحتاج إلى وقت طويل كي تنسى خيانة أحدهم لك .

----------


## إن الله يراك

من 41 - 50 نقطة : - ينظر إليك الآخرون كشخص عذب ، نشيط ، فاتن ، مسلي


عملي ، وممتع دائماً .


- يتمركز الانتباه والاهتمام عليه باستمرار ولكنه كثير التوازن


بشكل يجعله متحفظ .


- لطيف ، متفهم ، يحترم الآخرين ، يسعدهم و يساعدهم .



صح صح والله كلهم فيي بس كثيرة التوازن لأ !

----------


## بيلسان

واااااااااااو جد انو صــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــح!!!!!!!!!!!!  موضوووع حلو ومشوووووووووووووق ما سدقت اكمل جمع لاعرف انا ايش p:

----------

